# Noah's crazy bean giveaway - Everything must go!



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

I have at home various coffee beans that I have been bulk buying and not using partly because i get excited and have to try everything all at once (kid in a sweet shop) and partly because i am an idiot.

Anyway I have the following:-

DSOL Stewarts Beans x 3 (250g bags)

Costa Rica from Coffee Plant x 1kg

House Blend from Coffee Plant x 1kg

Peruvian from Coffee Plant x 1kg

Ethiopian Yergacheffee from York Coffee Emporium 250g

Italian Coffee Beans from York Coffee Emporium 500g

Sumatra Mandheling from York Coffee Emporium 500g

I have more but will have to check properly when i get home and edit my post

If any one would want any of these please let me know, they are all roasted within the last 6 weeks. The Coffee Plant ones being the oldest at around 5/6 weeks.

I'm not really after money but postage would be appreciated. Older beans would be good as a grinder wearing aid.

Noah


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I could do with some stale beans to season new burrs, seems a shame to use anything decent for this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Urban I have no problem with that at all. I would like to split this up into several lots of 250g but it depends on interest if no one wants any them fair play to you - have them all.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would welcome some beans to Noah - as much as you can spare. Happy to pay postage.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Noah, I will take the DSOL beans if no one else shouts. I can email you a My Hermes label as well, if you live any where near a drop off point


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Very generous Noah


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It is generous, and I welcome 500g of any one of them (DSOL apart) if you are willing to split into that and happy to let you distribute to others higher up the list if that works better for you. Presumably I could email a Hermes label (having worked out how to do it and know for how much).


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Would happily take 250g of the dsol. Very kind gesture.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am far from expert but enjoy darker roasts. I would be very happy with what you can spare. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

I will have a proper look at this later and do a post showing how i intend to split everything up.

Lets say last posts for free beans at 9pm guys

Sorry but everything after that will be too late peoples (got to put a deadline on it at some point).

Noah


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Noah, if there is anything left I'd love some. Still learning so happy to try anything. The dsol sounds good if there is any of this left, otherwise your choice (if it hasn't all gone).

Very kind offer


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd certainly be interested in some of the Coffee Plant Peruvian and Costa Rican.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Willing to help consume some and happy to pay post


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Original Post now updated.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Urban I have no problem with that at all. I would like to split this up into several lots of 250g but it depends on interest if no one wants any them fair play to you - have them all.


Thanks for the kind offer Noah, I think you have a lot of interest from these. plus Im due to get 2 shipments of beans arriving this week alone.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Love some yirgacheffe and/or Italian if not already spoken for!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm happy to take some DSOL and pay postage or any of the other beans (up to 500g) that were roasted within the last 2-3 weeks. Just let me know.

thanks


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Got the York emporium beans so im assuming your quite nearby to me im in Huntington York.

If your from York and have any left I can collect and you could show off your setup to me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool so who got these in the end then ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry, I have been so busy at work the last couple of days i've not had chance to dish them out. Its safe to say that everyone down to Boots including him (if he wants them?) can have some

when i have more time - probably the weekend, i'll do a proper list and ask for postage?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't need any mate was just following up so it didn't get lost in the other threads


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats a lot of beans. You could have built a wall with them......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you give these away then....


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

no.... He rinsed them in hydrogen peroxide to make them both caffeine and colour free.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you give these away then....


Do you really need an answer to that question?









Noah is actually a forum constructed fiction.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you really need an answer to that question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought I was meant to be Noah?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thought I was meant to be Noah?


Well, yes and no - more yes and Noah.

- if the forum is a co-constructed reality (let's not go there) - then we are all Noah. Hope that clears everything up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

I am still happy to give these away.

Everyone who is still interested needs to confirm that they are happy to pay for the £2.80 postage fee. Which is the cost at the Post Office.

If you are happy to pay can we start a list please, and follow it on in the posts below.

I will then sort out dishing out the beans from the list afterwards.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Count me out. I fell asleep with anticipation


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If this is for real, then I'll still take 500g (or more up to a 1Kg) depending on how it works out and whether there is anyone left who hasn't fallen asleep with anticipation.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

is anyone actually planning on drinking these beans?

By the time you get them they will be weeks old!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> is anyone actually planning on drinking these beans?
> 
> By the time you get them they will be weeks old!


 I'm always struggling to get enough beans to grind through after cleaning my grinder and it hurts to use beans that I could otherwise be drinking. So that's what I'll use these for. I agree - drinking them wouldn't be pleasurable.


----------

